# have i overstocked?



## DreamCatcher87 (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, I have asked around in like 5 or 6 fish salesplaces in mississippi asking and they said no so i wanted other opinions as well

Ok, I have a 29 gallon with a one inch yellow tail black chromis, a one inch tomato clown, a three inch spotted dogface puffer, and a yellow tang.

I asked the people and they wanted to know my filtration. I have 2 airstones, a 5-15 gallon filter, and a Odyssea CFS4 canister filter that filters 1200L/H. They said it sounded like more than adequate filtration

I was wondering if i have overstocked my tank. the fish are eating, their colors look great and i cannot find any problems with it, but i was wondering i overstocked. I let the tank filter with live rock and live sand for 3 months before i added the chromis, then 1 month the clown, 1 month the eel (died), 1 month the dogface, 1 month the tang. Have i overstocked.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes. The tang, for starters is a fast growing, large fish that needs a lot of open area to swim in. The smallest species (16-18 inches) Need over 90 gallons to be happy. They can also be aggressive.

The chromis should be ok.

The puffer gets too large for your tank also. (14-16 inches).
The clown is fine also.

I would return the puffer and the tang.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

ya, it sounds likre ur overstocked


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

starbuck said:


> ya, it sounds likre ur overstocked


Do you have anything to add?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I first applud you for coming to this forum and possibly other forums looking for advice on the matter. Something most have learned through the forums or have learned the hardway is that not all lfs know what they are talking about when it comes to selling saltwater fish. They in most cases are just trying to make a quick buck. There are a few lfs out there that are trustworthy but most aren't. They want to make money, and with most lfs not offering a garantee on there saltwater fish this offers owners to sell something and make the profit even if the fish does not last in the tank. With that said i would like to echo the Damon post and say you are going to want to take back the puffer and the yellow tang. The dogface puffer can get to be over a foot and should be housed in a tank of at least 100 gallons. The yellow tang can get to be around 9 to 10 inches in a tank and should be housed in a tank no smaller then 75 gallons. The tomato clown can get to be 5 inches and should be housed in a 30 gallon tank, so you should be good there. Your green chomis should be good as well, nees 30 gallon tank and can get to be 3 inches. 

You might want to consider having this thread moved to the saltwater section to get more replies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, you said basically what i was going to say, how the Tang and the puffer will soon outgrow that tank themselves, not to mention that there are more fish, ya, it will be like newyork city in ur tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i agree with damon, the fish are fine at this point, but soon will be quite large and need alot of room, also, all the filters can become a problem unless they are maintained very well, a good idea would be to look into gettin a protein skimmer, those are a saltwater tanks best friend! i would return the two fish mentioned above, and try to find 2 or 3 more that stay very small (less than 4 inches)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Airstones and a canister filter on a SW tank? Both are bad news!

I don't even want to go there on a Tang in a 29 gallon tank. See my Avatar!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Airstones and a canister filter on a SW tank? Both are bad news!
> 
> I don't even want to go there on a Tang in a 29 gallon tank. See my Avatar!


air stones are great on a reef tank! just get a net and scoop out the foam! its a great way to protein skim!! :chair: :fun:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, you are overstocked... And incompatible fish housed together. You see, the dogface puffer WILL eat inverts, like you shrimp, and your snails, and your hermits. 

You've been dooped by your lfs's... they are trying to make a profit off of you a hundred times over. Hopefully you can find an lfs that doesn't see you as a money jar


----------



## DreamCatcher87 (Feb 22, 2007)

well i was just asking. i had a friend of mine keep a yellow and a blue tang in a 29 gallon for six years before they died becuase one of his filters locked up and scared them to death. he has a dogface in 20 gallons and it appears perfectly happy. My fish havent fought or shown any signs of fighting. The guy I buy my fish from is the most reputable fish dealer in the state and he said it should be ok. He doesnt go after my money, many times he has refused to sale people fish due to the lack of housing. He said the yellow tang should be fine as long as he is given attention and the same for the dogface. I plan to upgrade to a 55 gallon next year, i am only allowed to afford to get a new tank when I get money from chrismas and birthdays.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

DreamCatcher87,

Before i run to class, i just want to suggest you do some reading. Pick up some good books on the hobby to see what has to be said about reef keeping by the professionals and those with degrees. I would strongly urge you to take the advice of the books and these forums.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tangs live 20 years. The filter didn't shock them to death. The tank did. The smallest tang reaches 18 inches when allowed to thrive. As you read more, you'll come to find that many sw fish outlive 15 years easily. I understand your money dellima but for the sake of those fish, take them back till you can get a larger tank.  You and your fish will be happier.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Indeed. If he is the most reputible dealer "in the state" then I guess we definately need to have restrictions on who can and cannot sell live fish in the nation. Although I'm sure he's self proclaimed, (how can anyone say that?) it still worries me so much that advice like this is STILL being given out... and by a private fish store at that, and not a coorporation like Petco.

Dreamcatcher, I highly suggest you read this: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/2483-our-view-stocking-levels-stunting-fish.html

and take into consideration that we all are putting strain on our ecosystem by harvesting these fish. If you can't properly house them, don't buy them in the first place, or take them back to the fish store.


----------

